# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  دورة إستراتيجية الخدمة المصرفية وتنمية مهارات إدارة خدمة العملاء

## سمر السعيد

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسعدنا ويشرفنا نحن مركز بروكوالا للتدريب والتطوير 

بتقديم دورات متطورة ومتجددة دائماً فى جميع المجالات المطلوبة فى دول الخليج والوطن العربى والمطلوبة عالميا
ونقدم هذه الدورات للهيئات والشركات الحكومية والخاصة والوزارات للموظفين المرشحون من قبلكم
مع الخبرة الواسعة لمركز بروكوالا فى التدريب على مدار سنين وتطوير الموظفين وللحصول على الترقيات 
وندعو سيادتكم للتسجيل فى احدى دورات البنوك والمجال المصرفى

للتواصل او الاستفسار عن المحتوى العلمى او الحجز من خلال :

منسقة الدورة : أ / سمر السعيد
Mob/Whatsapp : 00201010501023
Email: samar@prokuala.com

·        دورة الأساليب الحديثة في إدارة التعويضات التأمينية
·        دورة الرقابة المالية والشرعية في المصارف الإسلامية
·        دورة مبادىء IFRS وإعداد القوائم المالية فى القطاع المصرفى
·        دورة وسائل الدفع وآليات الضمان فى التجارة الخارجية وشروط البيوع الدولية INCOTERMS 2010
·        دورة إستراتيجيات مكافحة غسل الأموال
·        دورة مهارات التخطيط والتسويق لقطاعات الإئتمان المصرفي
·        دورة إستراتيجية الخدمة المصرفية وتنمية مهارات إدارة خدمة العملاء
·        دورة إدارة المحافظ الاستثمارية
·        دورة إدارة الموجودات الأصول / الخصوم
·        دورة الإستثمار فى الأوراق المالية
·        دورة رسائل السويفت للحوالات المصرفية
·        دورة الأدوات المالية الرئيسية والمشتقة
·        دورة أسواق التعامل بالعملات الأجنبية
·        دورة التسويق الإلكترونى فى البنوك
·        دورة الإستعلام والإئتمان المصرفى
·        دورة أساسيات التحليل الإئتماني
·        دورة توزيع وترويج الخدمات المصرفيه
·        دورة تطبيقات الكشف عن تزوير المستندات وتزييف العملات
·        دورة مهارات إعداد وعرض التقارير المالية في المصارف
·        دورة إدارة وتحصيل الإشتراكات التأمينية
·        دورة إدارة التعثر الإئتمانى وحالات نقص السيولة
·        دورة نظم الدفع الإلكترونية والبطاقات الإئتمانية ومهام تطوير الخدمات المصرفية
·        دورة تحليل مخاطر الإئتمان بالتجزئة
·        دورة إدارة ومعالجة الديون المتعثرة
·        دورة الخدمات البنكية الإلكترونية الشاملة
·        دورة إدارة وقياس المخاطرة الإئتمانية بإستخدام الحاسب الآلي
·        دورة خطابات الإعتمادات الضامنة
·        دورة تنمية مهارات الصرافين
·        دورة التمويل المستدام
·        دورة المفاهيم الحديثة في التجارة الإلكترونية والخدمات المصرفية الإلكترونية
·        دورة تنمية مهارات وسلوكيات موظفى التلر
·        دورة إدارة مخاطر الإئتمان للمنشآت الصغيرة والمتوسطة - القروض الإستهلاكية

نقدم الدورات باللغة العربية اوالانجليزية حسب رغبة العميل

ويوجد لدينا مجالات اخرى :
( الموارد البشرية – السكرتارية - الادارة والقيادة والتطوير الذاتى – الاحصاء – مجالات المحاسبة – مجالات الهندسة - العلاقات العامة – القانون – المشتريات والمخازن – الجودة والانتاج – الصحافة والاعلام – السلامة والصحة المهنية – التسويق والمبيعات – تكنولوجيا المعلومات – العلوم السياسية – البيئة وسلامة الغذاء – السفن والموانئ –التخليص الجمركى – النقل الجوى والمطارات – الحوكمة وادارة الاستثمار – الدفاع المدنى – المياه والصرف الصحى – والبترول – والبورصات – التخطيط الاستراتيجى – ادارة العقارات– ادارة المخاطر – البلديات والمجالس المحلية – الصحة والمستشفيات – الدورات الامنية ... وغيرها .)

تنفذ البرامج لمدة 5 ايام – 10 أيام – 3 أسابيع – شهر – 6 أشهر حسب خطتنا ورغبة العميل

وتنعقد في أرقى القاعات الفندقية حول العالم
في دبي – ماليزيا – تركيا – الاردن – الاسكندرية – نيويورك – واشنطن – مدريد – برشلونة – المغرب – السعودية – سلطنة عمان – قطر – شرم الشيخ – اندونيسيا – الصين – روسيا – جاكرتا وغيرها
للاستفسار عن المحتويات العلمية للبرامج المطروحة أو ترشيح منسوبيكم أو التعاقد مع المركز من خلال ...
منسقة الدورة : أ / سمر السعيد
Mob/Whatsapp : 00201010501023
Email: samar@prokuala.com

*

----------

